# PICS of 90 Max



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Took some cellphone pics of my 1990 Maxima which is almost ready to start rolling!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I spot a CAI, an MSD, and some wires. Looks like youre on to a good start.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hopefully this weekend will be the start up date!


----------



## drsatan (Oct 25, 2009)

correct me if i am wrong but i don't think that i saw a turbo that would definitely help with some extra horsepower.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

drsatan said:


> correct me if i am wrong but i don't think that i saw a turbo that would definitely help with some extra horsepower.


No turbo....all motor!


----------



## 92SENISSAN (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice, Looks very clean.


----------

